# 2nd Monitor detected but not displaying



## qchiapetp (Mar 15, 2016)

hello all,

i have had this 2nd monitor for a while now and made the mistake of upgrading the OS on my Lenovo laptop to windows 10 from windows 7. Sometime after that, the 2nd monitor stopped displaying images, but remained detected by the laptop. 

i have tried reinstalling drivers, reverting back to windows 7 (switched back to windows 10 after this didn't solve the problem), and have connected the monitor to other computers with no problem (so it's not the monitor's fault). 

The monitor (VGA input) shows its default display "check signal cable", as if nothing is connected at all.

The TV (HDMI Input) also shows its default display as if nothing is connected at all.

There is no BIOS image.

Please help.
thank you in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There will be no Bios image on a secondary screen. 
What make and model# Lenovo laptop do you have? 
Did you right click a blank space on the Desktop and choose *Display Settings*? then under *Multiple Displays*, did you choose E*xtend These Displays? *
If that is not available, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc,* right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Device Manager_ are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers installed. If you expand Display, what is the make and model# of your _Display Adapter_? 
Go to the Lenovo drivers page, Laptops-and-netbooks :: Lenovo-G-Series-laptops :: Lenovo-G500-Notebook - Lenovo Support (US) type in your make and model# and choose your Windows 10 OS version (ie) 32bit or 64bit and download the updated driver for your model#


----------



## qchiapetp (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a Lenovo ideapad Z580 

The Display Settings is already set to Extend These Displays

In the Elevated Device Manager, there are no devices with yellow flags


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

qchiapetp said:


> I have a Lenovo ideapad Z580
> 
> The Display Settings is already set to Extend These Displays
> 
> In the Elevated Device Manager, there are no devices with yellow flags


There are no drivers for your laptop for Windows 10 and your laptop is not supported. You can try the Windows 8.1 graphics drivers instead (Nvidia or Intel, depending on which graphics adapter your system has). Multiple displays will most likely not work if your display adapter is using standard vga drivers (generic). If the drivers fail to install normally, run the installer in compatibility mode.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Go to the Lenovo drivers page,Laptops-and-netbooks :: IdeaPad-Z-Series-laptops :: IdeaPad-Z580 - Lenovo Support (US) type in your make and model# and choose your Windows 8 OS version (ie) 32bit or 64bit and download the updated driver for your model#


----------



## qchiapetp (Mar 15, 2016)

I have already tried installing older drivers from the Lenovo website, including both 64 and 32 bit. None of them have solved the issue.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

qchiapetp said:


> I have already tried installing older drivers from the Lenovo website, including both 64 and 32 bit. None of them have solved the issue.


You MUST install only drivers that match the architecture of your version of Windows; 64-bit drivers for 64-bit OS and 32-bit drivers for 32-bit OS.

*Disconnect all external display connections (vga, hdmi).*

Download Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU), open Control Panel > Programs and uninstall the current graphics drivers.

Chances are you are using drivers automatically installed from Windows Update. Stop Windows from automatically installing drivers from Windows Update by changing device installation settings as described here Device Driver Automatic Installation - Turn On or Off in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums. This setting only stops Windows from searching online for drivers from Windows Update when (new) hardware is detected and instead only searches the computer for preconfigured (offline) drivers. It does not affect Windows Update itself.

To prevent Windows Update from installing display drivers, hide the drivers using the wushowhide utility.

Reboot into safe mode and run DDU to clean any remnants of the display drivers. Reboot normally and your display adapter should be using standard vga drivers included in Windows (check in device manager). You may have to adjust screen resolution if it's lower than the native.

Download Windows 8.1 drivers that *match* the architecture (32-bit or 64-bit) of your OS. Clean the temp folder and install the drivers. Reboot. The display adapter should now be using the newly installed drivers (check in device manager).

Connect the external display via vga, press the *Win key* + *P* and select the *second screen only* mode. See if you get video on the external display. Cycle through the other modes as well (duplicate, extend) and update us on the outcome.


----------



## qchiapetp (Mar 15, 2016)

Followed your directions to the T, but no change.

Did a squeaky clean install of 64-bit windows 8.1 Intel driver and confirmed via device manager that the laptop is using the new driver. However, no image on second screen only, duplicate, or extend.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

qchiapetp said:


> Followed your directions to the T, but no change.
> 
> Did a squeaky clean install of 64-bit windows 8.1 Intel driver and confirmed via device manager that the laptop is using the new driver. However, no image on second screen only, duplicate, or extend.


It seems to be a hardware problem with the laptop then. If the monitor (and its cables) are working just fine with other computers, and no software solution, not even a clean installation of Windows and drivers fixes it, then i'm afraid it's a hardware fault.


----------

